# Snowfall Predictions 21-22



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How much will we get the season?


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

With the large growth and new plow drivers, I'm hoping for an easy one. At least an easy start. 
That being said, I feel its going to hit hard and early.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Early start in Bozeman!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol
It will melt, just drive in it .


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Early start in Bozeman!
> 
> View attachment 221933


Maphia phile...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> It will melt, just drive in it .


The warden and I were discussing this last night. It was a year ago we moved our daughter to Warshington and on the way back we ran into that nice snowstorm from the Montana/Eyeduhoe border all the way to Rapid City.

It's almost like winter is coming.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

My educated guess is below avg snowfall with avg temps and avg wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> My educated guess is below avg snowfall with avg temps and avg wind.


We've had 2 years of well below normal and 1 year that was aboot normal.

Averages say it will be above normal.

I'm not sure we've had an above average snowfall since '13-'14.

I think there were 2 average seasons in there, which would leave 5 below average. Possibly 3 that were average.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Winter is on its way ? Keep us informed in Metric Land .


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I hope it is better then last season for me, I had 3-4" on October 30, 2021, we had one truck still doing irrigation closings, dragging a tow behind in 4wd, granted most melted the next day, but I feel those early storms, then it goes down the ****ter rest of the season, few good storms here and there, but then mild temps/rain, snowpack gone, then replenish and repeat.

Who knows, would like snow to stay on the ground from Late November till April......wishful thinking!

Good luck everyone this season!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes I remember pulling a compressor and having a hard time stopping with all the leaves under the snow!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Yes I remember pulling a compressor and having a hard time stopping with all the leaves under the snow!!!


For your impact when your battery one goes dead...?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I predict....... Ill let you know in April 2022


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

theplowmeister said:


> I predict....... Ill let you know in April 2022


Cheater!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447742714481713157


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought it was going to melt on contact?

Was that a Yahoo prediction?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Who said that?
it’s melting the ground isn’t frozen.

was what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> It will melt, just drive in it .





Hydromaster said:


> Who said that?
> it's melting the ground isn't frozen.
> 
> was what?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

“On contract”


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> It will melt, just drive in it .











it will melt, just drive


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Tracking snow…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yeti?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Tracking snow…
> View attachment 221979


Wow! Looks like a Bob Oompkiss painting!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Definitely no 'fro like Bob's.

Or artistic ability like Bob's.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Definitely no 'fro like Bob's.
> 
> Or artistic ability like Bob's.


Did you watch the documentary about him? *Bob Ross: Happy Accidents, Betrayal & Greed*, a Netflix Film.
It was good. He was a good guy who got taken advantage of.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Did you watch the documentary about him? *Bob Ross: Happy Accidents, Betrayal & Greed*, a Netflix Film.
> It was good. He was a good guy who got taken advantage of.


So it wasn't all "happy trees...?"


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So it wasn't all "happy trees...?"


You can't trust the shrubbery.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So it wasn't all "happy trees...?"


Nope! It's all happy trees until you get cancer. Then it's, how can we keep making money on this guy after he dies?


----------

